# 1 mom and 6 new Nigerian dwarf babies!!!



## jerebear7 (Mar 29, 2012)

So I was at my neighbors house and noticed one of his VERY pregnant ND does was in labor! I ran to the house and told him of the impending excitement. We went back out to the kidding pen and she had already had the first baby, 2nd one was half way out, and within minutes, out pops baby number 3! Mom was relaxing after this so we thought she was done, but no! Another baby coming, so now that is 4 babies! And in about a span of 10 minutes or so, 2 more babies!!!! 6adorable bouncy ND babies born in about 45 minutes!!! It was amazing to be there for it, as our Doe had a c-section. He promised me the 2 doelings that were last as they got up and tried to nurse on my pants, lol! Such an amazing experience!!! <3 mom and all the babies are doing great, and of course the mom is taking some much needed r&r!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, you don't see 6 very often. Glad everything went well.


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, she has had 5 every other time. Except As a first freshener she had 4. No matter the buck, she just likes to have lots of babies. She has held them all until 150ish days each time to. She is a great mama goat.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

That is AMAZING!


----------



## mydakota (Mar 29, 2012)

Holy Cow!! SIX??!!  Wowza!!


----------



## capretta (Mar 29, 2012)

HOLY CRAPOMOLY!!! 6 is rare enough, but with a ND?!  congratulations and keep us updated!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 29, 2012)

AMAZING


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was just as shocked! I forgot to mention, 5 does & 1 buckling. All are buckskin (except the buckling) with a little variation in shade, and all have crystal blue eyes. The buckling is a black brown and white spotted with the blue eyes. They are just adorable!


----------



## Bedste (Mar 29, 2012)

pics please


----------



## hoosiergal (Mar 29, 2012)

WOW  Give that mama a treat.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow that is so cool!  I have heard of Nigis having lots of babies but it is just fascinating!  Got pics?


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 29, 2012)

I wil have to post pics tomorrow after work. I got a good one of her belly about an hour before she kidded. She was beyond huge! Lol.


----------



## cindyg (Mar 29, 2012)

My goodness, was just marvelling over the four babies on another thread, and here you come with six.  That doe could have her own reality tv show!  How will she ever feed six, poor girl will be nursing non stop.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow that is amazing... and 5 does!    I really want to see that baby "bump"...  can't wait for pics!


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 29, 2012)

cindyg said:
			
		

> My goodness, was just marvelling over the four babies on another thread, and here you come with six.  That doe could have her own reality tv show!  How will she ever feed six, poor girl will be nursing non stop.  Can't wait to see pics.


She is only feeding 3 of them, but she's producing enough milk for all 6 for now.  3 are bottle babies. Her udder puts our does udder to shame, lol.


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 29, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> Wow that is amazing... and 5 does!    I really want to see that baby "bump"...  can't wait for pics!


I would say it was more than just a baby bump. It was like she swallowed a hot air balloon. My arms couldn't even wrap around her belly. Granted I have short arms, but still! She was HUGE! She still looks pregnant, lol, but now she looks like a normal pregnant goat.  can't wait for you all to see her pre-kidding pics.


----------



## capretta (Mar 29, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> I was just as shocked! I forgot to mention, 5 does & 1 buckling. All are buckskin (except the buckling) with a little variation in shade, and all have crystal blue eyes. The buckling is a black brown and white spotted with the blue eyes. They are just adorable!


Oh my gosh. BLUE EYES? Little jackpot of kids there! And all does!! You lucky little duck!!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW! That is wonderful! We just kidded out ND quads, and we thought that was alot!! 

LOVE blue eyes! Huge congrats on all the babies and I hope they all grow big and strong!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, can't wait for tomorrow.  I love NDs with blue eyes. Can't wait for the pics, and to read such amazing news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW!!! What an amazing momma! 

Can't wait to see the before pics and kid pics, she must be so much more comfortable now they are out.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 30, 2012)

waiting for pics


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wowzers!  







:bun


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll second that...pics please


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, that's just amazing!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Holachicka (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, WOW! I didn't even know that was possible! I REALLY want to see those pics!


----------



## hcppam (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow-eeee


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 30, 2012)

Instant herd.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 30, 2012)

Come on pictures!


----------



## marliah (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd like to see pictures too! Didn't tnk six was even possible! Wow. And five does!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 31, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Instant herd.


I know!


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 31, 2012)

sorry everyone!  it was super busy at work these past few days, i have been there for 27 1/2 hours non stop   i just barely got home. im going to try and get those pictures off of my camera and onto here for you all to see. btw..mom and all 6 babies are still doing great! the babies like to play 'pile on top of mama goat'..poor girl. ill get working on uploading those pics now.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 31, 2012)

Whoohooo pics soon.  This is so neat.  6 babies.  OMG  that poor mom.


----------



## cindyg (Apr 2, 2012)

Are we going to see pics of these babies, I can't imagine six all at once!!


----------



## Missy (Apr 2, 2012)

waits for pictures....


----------



## hcppam (Apr 2, 2012)

still waiting for pic's


----------



## Bedste (Apr 2, 2012)

waiting waiting waiting... this is almost as hard as waiting on kids to be born..... hahaha


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## RareBreedFancier (Apr 4, 2012)

No pics yet? 

Hope you got some sleep after working so long but we need pics!


----------



## bubuloon (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow.......
that's good news.
congratulation.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 4, 2012)

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!!!    We want pictures!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 4, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!!!    We want pictures!


X2


----------



## jessica_1285 (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG...can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Bedste (Apr 4, 2012)

did you go on vacation or did you break your camera...???  

Hey friend! Dying to see the 6 kids


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## hcppam (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it was an April fools joke.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Apr 5, 2012)

Hint, hint? 
(Desperatly hoping it's not an April fools joke...  I wanna see momma and babies!)


----------



## cindyg (Apr 5, 2012)

Surely not a joke?!  No one would be so cruel as to tell us something like that if it wasn't true?


----------



## snapnzap (Apr 5, 2012)

sounds amazing...not sure if I can believe it till I see it (yes another hint)


----------



## jessica_1285 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 6, 2012)

I didn't really think it was true to begin with------but I totally forgot about April Fools' Day!  Well, until I see the pictures, I'm going to guess that it was just a joke.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Apr 7, 2012)

Umm.... the original post was March 29th.  That would be an early April Fool's Joke.  Plus, I know someone who owns a doe that was one of 6 (a nigerian).  I guess the OP is just super busy.  The update sounded like it!  Plus, it is Easter weekend...


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 7, 2012)

I guess I shouldn't be so cynical.   But people have put bogus posts on here or BYC before as a joke.  I hope it's true, as I would really like to se pics. of those babies!  And I get busy and don't touch a computer sometimes for weeks, so you could be exactly right.


----------



## Bedste (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so so glad that someone has heard of that before......  so its prob true.... good to know.  I wonder if they will all be in milk with kids of their own by the time we finally get pics..  lol


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 9, 2012)

I've seen a lot of quints so sextuplets wouldn't be tooo far fetched....


----------



## Bedste (Apr 21, 2012)

please do not forget to post pics when you get a chance.  I bet they are so cute--  are you getting enough milk or do you have to suppliment?


----------



## MommaBugg (May 12, 2012)

So we are all still waiting on those pics? Hmm..... Been following this since the OP started the thread... what gives


----------



## drdoolittle (May 12, 2012)

Probably someone just messing around.


----------

